# Help Identifying v Small Lathe



## Cheshire Steve (Aug 7, 2013)

This new acquisition is a type of lathe I don't recognise, and I would appreciate any help identifying it. It is only 2.5" centre height and 9" between centres, but has taper cast iron nose bearing, ball thrust bearing, felt wipers on the saddle, and hand scraping still visible on the bed, so it looks a cut above the normal small hobby lathe.







The threads are British rather than metric, with 20tpi leadscrew and cross slide, and thou marking on the cross-slide dial. The headstock and tailstock are bored #1 Morse taper. The tailstock has a proper locking clamp and not the usual split casting. The bed is flat with square sides.






There is not a makers mark or number anywhere on it, and any history was lost with the death of the previous owner, who had a number of small lathes in his collection including an early Edgar lathe - and a larger Fortis.

I have also acquired a Unimat clone recently, like the SL but scaled up. All Whitworth and BSF threads, British Hofman bearings in the headstock. Another mystery to unravel, will post pics of that if others are interested.

Also seeking to find Pittler owners after rescuing a 36" long bed Pittler C type. Again, can post on that if people are interested - though it is not a modelling lathe, so guess this is not the right forum.


----------



## Capnbirdseye (May 6, 2020)

I'm a Pittler owner also, are there any more ? I sent you a message Steve


----------

